# uv light bulbs that screw into standard lamps



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

hi

does anyone know if you can get uv lightbulbs that i can put into a table lamp. the max wattage would need to be 60 for the light bulb. would be really handy, the only uv bulbs i have actually seen have been huge. do they come in standard size?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Compact UV like the ones made by Zoo Med I think they're called Repti Sun screw into normal light fittings and are low wattage, I think between 10-20W.. I use them for my tortoises.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

As Athravan say there are compact flourescent UV lamps available, but they are bigger than a conventional lightbulb if that's what you meant. 
Also, I'm not sure but they may only be available in screw fitting not bayonet.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

You can also get "mega ray" bulbs that are standard spot bulbs. These will fit into any screw fitting. 

The Compact bulbs are also avalable from exo-terra and arcadia, the latter is my prefered choice.

They are the size and shape of an "energy saving bulb"


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks. so the bulb in ths link Arcadia - D3 Reptile Lamp Compact would be fine in a standard desk lamp if i pointed it over the tank?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, As long as it is a screw fitting lamp, and the reptile is no more than 18 inches from the bulb.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

make sure the bulb does not sugest to be used with a ceramic fitting mind.. a lot of them are.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Most desk lamps are as standard with ceramic fittings. Tesco's cheap ones are, 2.98 with 250w ceramic, fixing bracket, wire, in line switch and heat proofing...All it needs is ripping apart!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

wow... really?
money saving time...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes it's funny but people often come into the shop asking for clamp lamps or things to suspect over open topped enclosures and the tesco lamps are always a recommendation because they are good fittings and super cheap


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I just had no idea tescos did lamps...
well ok i think i know they have an isle for that sort of thing.. but would never have guessed ppl would know them as "tesco lamps" or that they would have the same line for more than one season to be honest.
Will make an actual effort to go get soem this comin week...
oh so are these screw in or bayonett by the way?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

They are screw fit.

I only realised when i changed a bulb, i thought "hang on thats one of them" 

Turns out they have the same ones commonly avalable for £6/7 each!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Maplin > ES (E27) Porcelain Lampholder

these!

They are 2.50 from maplin, and at least a £5ver from reptile shops!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah yeh they look fine too, my maplin here doesnt do those as i have looked all over the shop for fittings and could only get the cheap plastic bayonett ones... for like £1.50 but wilkinsons do the same ones for 79p but then bayonett is a pain to get spot bulbs for and when dding £4 for an adapter its a bit pointless.
Wil have a look for those ceramic ones like you just posted a link to, simply and effective is what i like.... the reptile branded fittings liek the euro rep ones really are pants arent they? lol
and even the fairly decent ones that I buy from cornishcrispa arent as simply and beneficial as those in the link.

I can never find anything when i need it.. but then i devote little time to looking as im always so busy.

cheers ears.


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

perfect. i got 2 of those last week  

also incase this helps someone maplins do converters es to bc and vice versa. 

on the maplin website they have coloured reflector blubs in blue and red. can i use them as night lights when i want to watch the gecko tank? they just seem a lot cheaper than the ones for sale in pet shops.,


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ok, went in maplin and they had one of those ceramic fittings, lol so i got it.

as for the converter [es to bc and vice versa] my maplin defo dont do those a si asked about 2 months ago and they said..quote "its a bit specialist for us"
lol.
but cornishcrispa.co.uk do them if anyone needs them.

as for the coloured bulbs from maplin... Maybe.. the red bulbs are not infa red, just coloured over the glass.. and i have been told [on here at soem point] that they smell funny and give of funny fumes for a bit.. so i never used the one i had bought... but that aside.. once they have burned in they should be fine.. however it may not be invisible to the gecko's liek infa red and the blue glass is.


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

try the maplin website. they had all the bits and pieces on it. 

so blue light good...?

what do you mean about ceramic thingy. cant i just screw in the bulb to the tesco lamp?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry about the ceramic fiting ,i was refering to the fitting in the link darkdan posted.


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

ah. i did see that on the maplin website. what would i use that for?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The Arcadia compact lamp is designed to be used on its side, and with the purpose made reflector, mounting it pointing down like a conventional bulb wastes a huge proportion of its UV output.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

gloom_kitty said:


> ah. i did see that on the maplin website. what would i use that for?


for screwing a light bulb into.. its just you could use a high wattage bulb with it.. but apaprently the tesco lamps are fine too so basically.. same thing but you have to wire it up and stuff with cable, plug etc that you buy seperately... pointless if tesco do a desk lamp for so cheap.


----------

